# Matthew Poole's English Annotations - Special Price



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2008)

Matthew Poole's English Annotations, otherwise known as Poole's Commentary (3 volumes), is available at CBD for the remarkably low price of $29.99. It is a great deal for those interested in his English Commentary alone (for information on the translation of his Synopsis see the link in my signature). HT: Wes White.

Matthew Poole's Commentary, 3 Volumes - By: Matthew Poole - Christianbook.com
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 05:20:09 EST-----
I'm bumping this 11/14/08 post in case anyone interested in Matthew Poole wants to take advantage of this offer. I don't know how long the CBD sale price will last.


----------



## Hippo (Nov 29, 2008)

Coupon Code 251513CM gives you an extra 10% Off, Expires 12/08. This works on any stock and can be used multiple times.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2008)

Johannes Weslianus: Great Price on Matthew Poole


----------



## Quickened (Dec 7, 2008)

This is a great deal


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the bump Andrew. I've wanted Poole for a while. It's going to be at my Mom's house in Fort Worth when I get there.


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 7, 2008)

Andrew,

Are you familiar with this book below?

SYNOPSIS CRITICORUM, BY MATTHEW POOLE. FOLIO. 1671,RARE - eBay (item 260328741136 end time Dec-14-08 12:24:08 PST)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Are you familair with this book below?
> 
> SYNOPSIS CRITICORUM, BY MATTHEW POOLE. FOLIO. 1671,RARE - eBay (item 260328741136 end time Dec-14-08 12:24:08 PST)



Why, yes! As a matter of fact, I am familiar with the Synopsis. My pastor is translating it and I am editing the translation. If you click on the link in my signature (above), you can read about the Matthew Poole Project. Thanks for the heads up about this Ebay auction. Blessings!


----------

